# has any one used tri-tronics delta sport collar



## sam haddad (Jun 7, 2010)

Im looking to offer collars to clients I use the sms or NEpopo method for e-collor training is this collar easly compatible with these training styles and is it simple enough that a person with no experience with e-collars could learn to use it 

what are the pros and cons for this collar? how long does the batt last? any other problems the collar may have.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

First, I think tritronics is a great e collar. my first one I bought 12 years ago still works. However, from a obedience (sch) trainer point of view, they seemed to have received very superficial input to their design or talked too much to the engineers.

There are alot of functions. yes. But bark collar function? This is for novice novice people. No trainer using a ecollar would want this. Why? The ecollar is for blocking yes. but bark collars by nature are punitive. I do not want my dog thinking while training, a bark will cause positive punishment.

The most glaring issue after reading the DFU is this.
If you are training in nepopo or teaching the dog to control the collar, as most people should do, then, you need mostly continuous stim. In fact, in our club, we only use continuous. When we need momentary, we just nick the continuous button. 
What you want is a programmable preset level (high stim) instantly available without messing around with a knob or dial. Instant so that dog can associate wrong behaviour with higher stim, which he can turn off by correcting behaviour which he has already been taught. Now, yes, in the SPORT model, for more money, you have a mode 5 which give you 1 high momentary, 1 high continous, 1 low continuous. BUT YOU NEED PROGRAMMABLE continuous for the high (or boost). EVERY DOG IS DIFFERENT. You simply cannot ALWAYS go up 1 setting for every single dog. It may not be enough and way under dog's threshhold.......which by the way with INCREASE the undesired behaviour!!!! BAD for dog training!!!!

Also, there are 3 phases in training, TEACHING, PROOFING, SECURING.
each phase requires a different way of using e collar.

Teaching, you are almost ALL continuous with little or no blocking. So, a little higher stim (as in SPORT) unit may be great. excellent.

Proofing. So you are proofing said behaviour with major distractions now. Dog ABSOLUTELY knows what he should do. Lets say in protection. HIGH threshhold now. MAJOR distraction. You use continuous stim to amplify command (helps the dog - very low continuous). Do you think the high stim (in SPORT) will do anything to block undesired behaviour in front of the helper? not likely. IF IT IS PRESET HIGHER, YES. Now, in this instance, the differential between low and high stim is much higher. You need this so that the helping stim is very low and blocking stim is high enough to reach threshhold.

This is why you need a programmable high (or boost). This scenario plays out in many many parts in obedience....especially with distractions.

I am partial to Einstein double collars. They have a programmable boost. I think today, this is an absolute must in a collar.

AND you need a double receiver collar.
See this article. number 2) http://www.dogtrainerresource.com/articles-and-publications.html
*You need absolute contact. how many times have we fumbled around seeing if the collar had contact? EVERYONE. 
*
If the SPORT had a PROGRAMMABLE HIGH that floats with the lower stim level, then I think they would be on par with Einstein.

What would be REALLY COOL is a collar with 2 programmable continuous stim button. 3 buttons. 
1 low continuous
2 coninuous programmable medium
3 continuous programmable high

Floating so that if I set my 1 button, 2 and 3 would go up and down proportionately.

This would be a dream. Actually, a dream would be this in a finger kick ring with three buttons working on bluetooth. Coincidently, Greg at e collar technologies said that they are working on just such a collar under development now.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Peter you should disclose that you are a dealer of a competing brand of ecollar.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok. I am a dealer for E collar tech.
My clients are almost all advanced IPO handlers.
I did not think I needed full disclosure.
Does it change ANYTHING I have said? 

I talked about training and the application.

Bark collar? Are you kidding me? On a training collar? This tells you something about who designed this.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Peter, I went to the site you linked, but none of the articles will load for me.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Peter Cho said:


> Ok. I am a dealer for E collar tech.
> My clients are almost all advanced IPO handlers.
> I did not think I needed full disclosure.
> Does it change ANYTHING I have said?
> ...


The only reason that full disclosure is important is that you didn't really answer his question. You didn't say you had any experience with it, He stated that His clients are novice (so the delta might be better for his use) and you didn't give any real benefits of the collar. 

What you gave was basically a sales pitch.

I am also looking into the Delta collar and hope we can get some real reviews.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Peter Cho said:


> Ok. I am a dealer for E collar tech.
> My clients are almost all advanced IPO handlers.
> I did not think I needed full disclosure.
> Does it change ANYTHING I have said?
> ...


I think that knowledge gives the reader information that might be useful to them. I think you put out some intetesting information. I'm actually trying to stop people from getting turned off to your message completely when they figure out you are in the ecollar business. 

Does it change what you have to say if you disclose your business connections?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re " is it simple enough that a person with no experience with e-collars could learn to use it "
........that's a very loaded question

ALL the hi end ecollars can be used effectively IF the person holding it has enough training skill
- then, as the skill level goes up the additional features become even more useful...for THAT particular user...then they swear they are the best...until a new one comes out with more features 
- i have a very old dogtra and a new one ... both work fine
- most of the details pointed so far in this thread out would go in one ear and out the other for most entry level users, and most of the features just make it that much easier for them to screw a dog up while fumbling with them

- my questions are how do you measure that level, and would you sell one or give one to anyone just because YOU know how to use one ?
- i say hell no 
- for almost all the people i work with i would NOT recommend to use an Ecollar, and that doesn't mean they are all clueless about training...it just means they can't read their dog well enough yet, or have bad timing, or can't watch their dog and think at the same time, or many other things...or all of the above //lol//

- hard to put it in words, but my bottom line is they have to be above the level of a "fair handler" before i will let them work the buttons, let alone buy one

all this tech talk is cool for those who use them a lot but it begs the question that was originally written up imo

or do some of you think ecollars are great for anyone because the feedback is instantaneous and so "easy" to deliver to the dog ?
- i say no for a lot of reasons

great tool used properly but easier to screw up with than the standard "tools" every handler should be proficient with first. and a super tool to use by very skilled trainers and handlers

sorry to go off topic but curious if anyone else was thinking along these lines


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Nail on the head Rick. Nail on the head.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Did some E Collar work with the tritronics Sport GL 50 if I recall correctly. Dog was super soft. Issue was under distraction level 1 was not always sufficient. When we moved up to level 2 it caused the dog to yelp though I did not notice any other signs of distress. Im fairly certain the yelp was just surprise and her sensativity level. However I would have liked a mid level between 1-2. 

This was a basic unit suitable for beginners. The people in question still use it. It was affordable.

Im posting a vid of the dog and e collar in question. This is far from sport quality, but the goal was just reliable pet obedience, it got the job done. You can hear her yelp a bit during the off leash heel portion. I believe its around minute 3 so just fast forward.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa0XzjzkRjI

But the level changes where too significant between 1-2 which is why I preferred my Dogtra despite the huge reciever.


----------

